
Priority Inversion in Organizational Decision Making and How to Avoid It - bfathi
http://benbobsworld.blogspot.com/2016/11/priority-inversion-in-organizational.html
======
CalChris
Would this be _bikeshedding_?

[https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/bikeshedding](https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/bikeshedding)

